# Di2 conversion on 595. Possible?



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm sure this has been discussed many times but I'm old and my search skills suck! I even tried to Google this but there was very little I could find. 

I wanted to know if it was possible to fit the Di2 cables through the factory internal cable guides on the downtube of the 595. From the looks of it one would have to remove the cable stops and drill the holes a bit larger so the end of the Di2 cable could slide through. Has anyone successfully attempted this? Was it difficult to push the cable through to the other end? (The other opening doesn't go all the way to the BB. It opens up about 3/4 of the way down the downtube.) I've seen it done on other carbon bikes so it looks possible. Just not sure if it's been done on the 595.

Just trying to check if it's possible instead of installing it externally. If so, does anyone have instructions how they did it or a link to a video? Or am I relegated to installing it externally like I have on my 555?

Thanks in advance!
Gary


----------

